# Enter the Dragon



## The Coach (Apr 11, 2008)

Got my first NEW Mr. Bulk light today, thanks to John at Lighthound. I already had a Lionheart (second hand) and when I saw this on John's site, I couldn't resist (I'm a weak man :shakehead). Great workmanship, easy to use and it looks COOL. I think I'll keep it. :devil:



















Any the whole Mr. Bulk family (so far). Enjoy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice light:thumbsup:


----------



## Gunnerboy (Apr 11, 2008)

That's beautiful! 

I'm imagining Bruce Lee's yell followed by the "Enter the Dragon" theme playing.





Gary


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## Cuso (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoa!! That light is a lot smaller than I thought..Do you have any pics next to other lights besides the LH to compare size??


----------



## X_Marine (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Family photo, I assure you it will grow rapidly.. lol

I love my brass DH, only wish I had some sort of tether attachment. I don't dare carry my lights w/o a lanyard or something on emm. Over protective dad I guess.. lol

Thanks for sharing
X/BillyD..


----------



## The Coach (Apr 12, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Whoa!! That light is a lot smaller than I thought..Do you have any pics next to other lights besides the LH to compare size??



Poor focus, a SF L1, a LunaSol and a SF E1B. I need a new camera, but I'm always broke for some reason. :thinking:





An ORB, Gotham and GatLight V3


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice collection Coach!


----------



## PhantomZ (Apr 15, 2008)

Gunnerboy said:


> That's beautiful!
> 
> I'm imagining Bruce Lee's yell followed by the "Enter the Dragon" theme playing.
> 
> ...



that and using the light as nunchucks! but ouch! that would hurt the hands......


----------

